# 2005 All Nissan / Datsun Clubs Track Day



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

*"Willow Springs Raceway" on the BIG TRACK!!*

Hosted by SoCal-SERCA (SE-R Club of America)

Date: Thursday, March 17, 2005 - 7AM-5PM



Unlike most of the SoCal SERCA track events, we will be driving on the BIG TRACK :biggthump But for this same reason, this event will be restricted to drivers with at least one-day of previous track experience, or expert auto-x drivers. Use the following link to sign up.

SIGN UP FORM


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

C'mon, you know you want to go!


----------

